# Slingshot by Master Torsten



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I recently did a trade with Torsten and I want share with you my experience.

Torsten is a craftsman and artist of the highest caliber and this slingshot is a testament. I am unsure of the woods, the palm swell is unlike any wood I have ever seen or used. The body of the frame is exceptionally tight grained, diffuse pored hardwood- maybe a maple or beech??

The thing that is most amazing about this slingshot is its simplicity and as near perfect symmetry I have ever seen produced in a custom slingshot. I know what goes into making a slingshot and I know that Torsten is doing this through his hands, heart, and will- with stunning precision. My eye and touch cannot perceive a single imbalance in the symmetry, scale or finish- all seamless, balanced, and near perfect as one can get.

And yes, it shoots amazingly well for me too!

The balance of precision and human expression in this slingshot is stunning and a slingshot I will cherish always. 'Nuff said, here are some pictures


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Torsten


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Now that a keeper for sure!

Great job Torsten!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is quite nice!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

It would be an honor to own one. Congratulations!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice. Does he sell slingshots?


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Torsten's craftsmanship and design are fantastic. It's the first time I've seen them displayed alone and in such detail, which gives me a new appreciation for his work. Not only that but his shooting skills prove that this slingshot is up to any challenge a shooter wants to put on it.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

woah, congratz flippinout! nice deal!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great trade and the frame definitely looks like beech


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

That is very iconic looking! Awesome!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Although it's not my favorite type of slingshot, the handwork is amazing!!!...True master!!!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

now that's sweet!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

What's the gap on that? looks wide... for torsten's. that palmswell is beautiful.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Torsten . . . the talent that man possesses is something to behold!!!! If money and power could be gained through the use and creation of slingshots he'd be King of the World!!!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the rewiew Nathan!

Guys, this is the slingshot for a trade with Nathan - and it was a great trade - for me!!! I think we all know why...



pop shot said:


> What's the gap on that? looks wide... for torsten's.


Yes the gap is 4,5 cm. I usually shoot with slingshots with a gap of only 3 - 3,5 cm.

Thanks for all your nice comments!!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

And Nathan's gift for weaving together great descriptions and pictures helps to highlight Torsten's workmanship.

Oh ... I forgot ... Nathan's got a bit of workmanship/design skills too!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the symmetry is outstanding, love the lines and finish


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Just as slick as Torsten himself


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks very clean and sharp!


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

A piece of art!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Torsten is just simply the best. Saludos







.


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

This and all the other work I have seen of Torsten is AMAZING to the highest degree and makes me drool, I wish I could own one of these, or have the skill to reproduce one of equal greatness. Perhaps a deal with the devil will work for me?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

From one great Craftsman ( Nathan ) to another ( Torsten )-two guys at the top of the craft! Way to go Torsten. It has that "Germanic" precision written all over it! Flatband


----------

